# Sanj's 1600L Rainbow Haven



## sanj (Jan 11, 2004)

Hi people,

I have started a journal for my new setup to house my rainbowfish collection and some others. Instead of rewriting everything I thought I would post a link to the UKAPS site where I started it: http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=11386

I have been working hard over the last week to get it up and running, suprising how many man hours it takes. It is mostly planted although from the photos you would not think so. I may well be adding one or two more plant species but this is largely it, it just needs to start growing. Fauna will not be going in for another month or so until the plants are well rooted. Alot of the area (that looks bare in the photo) is going to be carpeted in hair grass.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

The hardscape is great. I dont think Ive seen anything like this except Olivers work with large tanks and stumps. Very cool


----------



## sidefunk (Apr 22, 2010)

Dang, that's sweet. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

The mini misting can is even pretty cool.


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

wow!!! that is almost exactly what i'm trying to do with my tank except I can't find wood thick enough...keep us updated please with your progress!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow...is that right? A 421 gallon tank?!:icon_eek: I'm definitely interested in this!


----------



## Quesenek (Sep 26, 2008)

Nice tank! One day I want to have a walk-around tank, Being able to see the tank from all sides really makes it feel like you have taken a chunk of nature and put it in your house. I really like your hardscape I can already imagine the rainbows schooling in and out of the stumps.


----------



## sanj (Jan 11, 2004)

Thanks for the comments guys, this is my dream tank, dont think I would want to go much larger, things can start to get impracticle.

It is hard to come buy this kind of wood and for me it was just a lucky chance, i was actually looking at bogwood in an Aquarium store at the begining of this year when i saw these outside in the water garden section.


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

was the wood treated with anything? will you have any problems/trouble with the wood leaking any tannins?


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

the wood looks real nice


----------



## ryndisher (Jun 1, 2010)

Haha those stumps may still be alive, one day they will be growing right out of the tank.


----------



## stingraysrule (Apr 4, 2010)

Quesenek said:


> Nice tank! One day I want to have a walk-around tank, Being able to see the tank from all sides really makes it feel like you have taken a chunk of nature and put it in your house. I really like your hardscape I can already imagine the rainbows schooling in and out of the stumps.


Ha ha. Funny. 
I am interested to know if those stumps are being held down by anything, or did they sink? 
Nice hardscape.


----------



## nemosreef (Oct 19, 2007)

I love the driftwood. It is pretty awesome.


----------



## sanj (Jan 11, 2004)

Hi, the wood is very dead and well weathered, it is grey out of the water when dry, the smaller one is hollow in the middle, im not sure they are even the same species. The smaller one has buttresses like a tropical hard wood. I did ask at the time of purchasing whether they were sutiable to use in an aquarium and they were from a LFS. Having said that I still have a small concern, but only a small one. If they had been recently cut, I would probably have had second thoughts. Both are quite heavy and did not have any buoyoncy.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (Dec 10, 2009)

sweet can't wait to see this one finished, what type of rainbows are you going to put in it?


----------



## yondertank (Sep 7, 2009)

Your tank is starting off very nicely! Good job. I can't wait to see it with the rest of the plants and fish.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

that hardscape is sweet! keep us updated. please.


----------



## sanj (Jan 11, 2004)

fishyjoe24 said:


> sweet can't wait to see this one finished, what type of rainbows are you going to put in it?


There will be quite a few different species from my old tank, Boesmani, Kutubu, inornata, western australian (red tailed), but the major one will be my tribe of breeding M. Aru II which were discovered by Heiko Bleher in 2007. I was very lucky enough to find a breeder in Europe. I only breed my fish outside the main tank as I do not want hybridisation. Having said that no fry have ever survived in my main display tanks even though heavily planted.

I also have a group of 10 Puntius denisoni some of whom are fully matured at 6". Also have a school of P. lineatus (striped barb) and B.histronica and striata loaches.

later in the year i hope to be able to get hold of some Glosolepis dorityi "Jaigum" from a breeder in Europe.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

The hardscape is something you dont see to often. Makes want to go out and start collecting


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

:eek5: Hardscape is really nice. Hopefully you have a couch in front of that tank. Why didnt you go for a rimless tank? It would be expensive but it is a dream tank:icon_cool.


----------



## Dr. Acula (Oct 14, 2009)

Everyone's got it right: that hardscape is amazing. It's your dream tank, and the dream tank for most everyone on this forum. I'd be blown away seeing that in somebody's house. And fantastic wood.

I wouldn't mind seeing an update...


----------



## azman_ (Jul 31, 2010)

sensational, my imagination senses are tingling!


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

One of the coolest hardscapes I've seen in awhile. Look's like a little slice of nature.roud:

It also makes want to go fishing for some reason...lol


----------



## Dan the Man (Sep 8, 2009)

I second all the admirers. I'm excited to see this fill in! Subscribed!


----------



## teah (Jul 25, 2010)

this is awesome! going to follow this thread


----------



## sanj (Jan 11, 2004)

Here is an update at 2 months, things have been growing slowly, i was expecting the hairgrass to carpet by now. It is growing at least.

The right tree stump is not looking as good as the left at the moment, although the photo does not really do it justice. I have been pondering whether to see how things develop or just remove it. It is meant to be a supporting structure to provide balance to the main tree.


----------



## vca2004 (Sep 7, 2009)

I would leave the second stup in there. Without it the empty space would be much too big! You have your light mounted extremely far away from your tank. Are you trying to reduce light levels that much? If you had it closer, the hairgrass should carpet better as well.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

Do you have any fish in there?


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Its getting better every time


----------



## sanj (Jan 11, 2004)

vca2004 said:


> I would leave the second stup in there. Without it the empty space would be much too big! You have your light mounted extremely far away from your tank. Are you trying to reduce light levels that much? If you had it closer, the hairgrass should carpet better as well.


Hi Vanessa,

The light units are only 10" wide over a 36" wide tank, part of the reason for raising them that high (18") in order to get a good light spread. I tested with a PAR meter and at 50% lighting (half the tubes on) i get 23-40 at the bottom and around 100 at the top.

30-40 is good at substrate level, so yes I am a little on the low side at the exreme front an back and that is where most hair grass is. 

Full lighting however is too powerfull to have it on full time. I might do so for 1-2 hours in the evening, but PAR is 35-60 at botton but 200+ at the surface.



> Do you have any fish in there?


I intended to, but I wanted the hairgrass to be more established. There are a dozen fish fry in there though. I did not realise my Rainbows had bred in the holding tank where the plants were waiting. So the eggs hatched and now i have 12-15mm long Melanotaenia Aru II fry. So thats another reason i have not put the adults in quite yet.

Within the next month some more fish will be in there.




> Its getting better every time


Thank you very much


----------



## TequariumLerro (Aug 18, 2010)

That is an unusual set-up! Very creative hardscape, that draws much attention. Looks really nice!


----------



## sanj (Jan 11, 2004)

Hi,

just some updates at 4 months, many fauna have been added, but there are still others in waiting tanks.

i am not entirely happy with it but want to let it evolve instead of making drastic changes, nature has a way of softening and making things look good, it i just need to tweak every now and then.


















Some inhabitants:


----------



## R33 GTR (Mar 13, 2009)

You have a nice tank and some awsome fish


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

i really love this tank! super jealous considering that i want to do a large rainbow tank myself. you just made it more of a desire!


----------



## LICfish (Oct 9, 2010)

The tank is AMAZING. That hardscape is almost exactly what I dreamed of for the far future :icon_mrgr


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Incredible setup! I love the hardscape, and i swear- if you do anything to that stump on the right side, you'll be sorry..

LOL just kidding. I really think the whole scape is just perfectly brilliant. I wouldn't change a thing!


----------



## pandjpudge (Dec 7, 2008)

simply WOW...this tank is AMAZING!


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

That would be a awesome Pygos tank! Huge Pygos!


----------



## sanj (Jan 11, 2004)

Thanks for the kind comments guys.

Rainbowfish are certainly up there when they mature. I will try and upload a video soon. Most of the rainbowfish I have are only Juveniles. You cant see it in the photos but there are many growing fry/young around 15-25mm in there.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

I knew this tank would turn out marvelous! Well done


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

Nice SanJ. Think the right stump is softening up nicely.

Love the M Aru IIs. I have 8, only one turned out to be a male though.

Dont suppose you know if anyone that is offering some males at the moment?


----------



## sanj (Jan 11, 2004)

Hi, 



> Dont suppose you know if anyone that is offering some males at the moment?


Im based in the UK, I got my Arus from a guy in the Netherlands when his daughter was travelling to the UK. I know there are people on Rainbowfish.org who sell fish in the USA, but i dont know who has young at the moment.


Here is a short video of the tank: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8RFOMV6dAUg


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

This is one of the nicest looking tanks I have seen, from the hardscape, to the choice of fish and plants. Very well done. I could sit in front of that tank for hours on end.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

Agreed


----------



## julie64 (Oct 10, 2010)

Great job, absolutely stunning!!


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

sanj said:


> Hi,
> 
> just some updates at 4 months, many fauna have been added, but there are still others in waiting tanks.
> 
> *i am not entirely happy with i*t but want to let it evolve instead of making drastic changes, nature has a way of softening and making things look good, it i just need to tweak every now and then.


If your not happy with it, I guess I can take it off your hands. :icon_twis

Beautiful tank!!!


----------



## Hyzer (Mar 9, 2010)

Inspiring tank sanj.


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

Makes me wanna empty all my tanks and give up on aquascaping... Seriously though, that tank is amazing. I'd put a school of 20 Torpedos in there and call it a day...


----------



## sanj (Jan 11, 2004)

GitMoe said:


> Makes me wanna empty all my tanks and give up on aquascaping... Seriously though, that tank is amazing. I'd put a school of 20 Torpedos in there and call it a day...



Hi, I totally get the one or two shoaling species in a scape, it really looks somthing special. The thing is part of my hobby is breeding Rainbows and half the reason for this project was to provide enough room for several species that i would keep as breeding stock. its always that struggle if you like keeping fish as much as the plants. Ive managed to keep the fish to the Indo-pacific region at least lol.

That is except for a lone female congo; Margerie. She is an old battleaxe ive had her since 2004.


----------



## Loubard (Dec 16, 2005)

Amazing looking tank. Gives the impression of a lush river/creek bank.


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

Sanj, are you not concerned about the fish hybridising? It'd be a real concern for me.


----------



## sanj (Jan 11, 2004)

> Sanj, are you not concerned about the fish hybridising? It'd be a real concern for me.


No not really, in the main tank no fry survive from eggs that are laid they always get eaten in well populated tanks. That has been my experiance with larger rainbows. The issue is when you have rainbowfish whose females are difficult to distinguish apart. When breeding you take the fish out into a breeding tank so you need to be able to tell females of one species from another.

The fish I have the females are distinct enough to know one species from another.

In another tank I have m.pygmae and pseudomugils, I use a breeding mop in that tank because it is highly unlikely to get any hybrids from these fish of different genera. I check the mob every few days and collect the eggs into a hatching tank.


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

Sanj, how is the tank coming along?


----------



## sanj (Jan 11, 2004)

Hi, things are growing in progressively. I ll probbaly take some more pics at the end of November. I have had an attack on of some sort on the Staurogyne and some cryps on the left side of the tank. I am not sure what is doing this, even looked with a torch at night and cant find the culprits. The leaves are being eaten away to the stem and and some crypts have holes in them. I am thinking snails or those naughty little Munkys (dwarf chain loaches). I have not caught anyone in the act though.


----------



## WeedCali (Jun 21, 2010)

this tank is amazing! i could only imagine what my dad would do if i brought home a 422gal tank!


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

I think an update is due. :smile:


----------



## Crispino L Ramos (Mar 29, 2008)

Very nice hardscape, tank and stand. More pictures?


----------



## sanj (Jan 11, 2004)

A little overgrown...









Some tree stump growth:


----------



## duff (Feb 26, 2006)

It was fantastic when you set it up and now it is simply amazing. I am so happy that you updated us! Can you take more shots of it a little closer up? Pretty Please!!!


----------



## inka4041 (Jul 27, 2008)

Really and truly gorgeous!


----------



## .Mko. (Sep 23, 2010)

can we seem some close ups too?? what a beautiful tank perfect hardscape!!


----------



## garuf (May 30, 2007)

Oh my... Amazing, it's matured up a treat hasn't it! 
Looks amazing.


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

That is one gorgeous aquarium! And I see you have your priorities straight. The tank on a beautiful stand taking up most of one wall and the television on the floor! :icon_smil


----------



## ua hua (Oct 30, 2009)

This is one of very few tanks I'm subscribed to and was very suprised to see an update as I thought you were long gone. I really would love to see a closer full tank shot. Have you have any of the rainbowfish spawn for you in this tank?


----------



## sanj (Jan 11, 2004)

Here is a video update, it is not as sharp as I thought, maybe the quality has degraded a bit.

Fish always hang around the front part of the tank when im in the room half expecting some food. 

Still ongoing and evolving tweaking here and there, but generally far more wild than when it was a few months old. Sometimes i prefer the eariler stages when the balance of biomass to hardscape was more equal. Yet jungles suit rainbows well.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ixk_cx79RQ


----------



## vincenz (Jan 29, 2012)

Now that's how a rimmed tank should look like! Incredible, looks even better now that the stumps aren't seen. The plants make them look like two giant maws. Beautiful, have you trimmed at all over the past year and a half?


----------



## sidefunk (Apr 22, 2010)

wow, I am so glad to see this tank is still going strong and looking betterthan ever. Truely a dream tank. Would love to see some closer shots if possible.

Also, did you move that monster of a tank or is that a different angle?


----------



## sanj (Jan 11, 2004)

vincenz said:


> Now that's how a rimmed tank should look like! Incredible, looks even better now that the stumps aren't seen. The plants make them look like two giant maws. Beautiful, have you trimmed at all over the past year and a half?


Umm, no I havent done a great deal of trimming, well no hardcore cut backs, more a little at a time, tweaking here and there. It does need some tweaking. lol


----------



## sanj (Jan 11, 2004)

sidefunk said:


> wow, I am so glad to see this tank is still going strong and looking betterthan ever. Truely a dream tank. Would love to see some closer shots if possible.
> 
> Also, did you move that monster of a tank or is that a different angle?


Thanks, yes I did move it with a few friends, a lot of planning and it being acrylic; lighter and stronger really helped. Did not fit through the hall way though and so I had to have a window taken out.


----------



## sanj (Jan 11, 2004)

Hi,

this tank was kindly featured in the UK PFK magazine for September edition. They have also taken videos of it and its smaller brother.

I hope you like it:

http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/content.php?sid=5205

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWOHyntXKTA&feature=player_embedded


----------



## whitepapagold (Aug 19, 2010)

Very cool tank.

BY FAR the best stumps Ive seen. Too bad the plants obstruct their form so much.

If you ever rescape maybe consider some moss and trim it tight.

Regardless- really nice as is!


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

awesome rainbows

i tend to agree that showing the stumps will make the entire setup much better. the plants are overwhelming. it's just me, i like it when the rainbows have lots of space to school

update this please


----------



## AdamF (Jul 30, 2012)

sanj said:


> Here is an update at 2 months, things have been growing slowly, i was expecting the hairgrass to carpet by now. It is growing at least.
> 
> The right tree stump is not looking as good as the left at the moment, although the photo does not really do it justice. I have been pondering whether to see how things develop or just remove it. It is meant to be a supporting structure to provide balance to the main tree.


IMO I would remove the second stump. The other one is so perfect and so well placed its beauty would be further highlighted without the second one.


----------



## AdamF (Jul 30, 2012)

BTW - stunning tank and layout. Truly natural


----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

Very beautiful and very well done! roud:


----------



## Stella Blue (Feb 6, 2011)

Very Nice!!!!

I'm totally in love with your wood!!!


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

WOW - soooooo nice 

great work!


----------



## Frank Abagnale (Jan 31, 2013)

Any new updates?


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

love the design!


----------



## hisxlency (Jan 26, 2013)

just discovered this build. Those are hands down the best looking stumps/wood I have ever seen in a tank. Unreal how gorgeous it is. My dream setup has that style stump in it


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

ryndisher said:


> Haha those stumps may still be alive, one day they will be growing right out of the tank.





sanj said:


> Hi, the wood is very dead and well weathered, it is grey out of the water when dry, .





sanj said:


> Some tree stump growth:


:hihi:

Love this epic tank!


----------



## sanj (Jan 11, 2004)

Been away a while, a little update. It has grown in heavily and I recently changed the substrate at the front, this needs the plants to grow in around it, so hopefully it will improve. At the moment just keeping things practical.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

One of my favorite tanks, looking GREAT.


----------



## Hetzer (Sep 23, 2012)

wow that's awesome


----------

